# It's Not A 60 Conti. What Is It?



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wondering what this somewhat nice custom was originally. The front derailleur is set up for a flood zone.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/vintage-schwinn-continental/6500966236.html


----------



## morton (Mar 13, 2018)

Reminds me of those early Japanese made Le Tours.  I think they had stem shifters and chrome wheels with a small decal at the base of the seat tube that said lightweight.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yep, looks like a LeTour.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 14, 2018)

I looked up the serial number and it is a 6/2/60 frame.  I am guessing someone found a 1960 frame that had been stripped and to replace the missing items bought a later Continental/Varsity and moved the parts over to the 1960 frame.  Parts bike was  probably late 1960s / early 1970s.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Mar 14, 2018)

rhenning said:


> I looked up the serial number and it is a 6/2/60 frame.  I am guessing someone found a 1960 frame that had been stripped and to replace the missing items bought a later Continental/Varsity and moved the parts over to the 1960 frame.  Parts bike was  probably late 1960s / early 1970s.  Roger



I was confused by that serial number also, but if you look at the head stock in the 4th and 5th pictures, you can just see that it's a lugged frame, not electroforged.


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 14, 2018)

Oilit said:


> I was confused by that serial number also, but if you look at the head stock in the 4th and 5th pictures, you can just see that it's a lugged frame, not electroforged.




I agree. Someone bought Continental decals of an early 60’s.  A franken bike for sure.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm pretty sure its a June 1980 Traveler (built by Bridgestone in Japan) in Scarlet Flame, with what appears to be a crankset from the previous year's model (Traveler III).


----------

